# Five Killed, Two Hurt in Nightclub Shooting - Columbus, Ohio



## Sirk109 (Nov 19, 2002)

Not sure if anyone was/is a Pantera or Damageplan fan, I'm not a big metal fan myself...but either way this is pretty pathetic. These guys were just up there playing a show and this wacko starts shooting. Quick response by the local PD averted what could have been even more of a nightmare...

see below:

[web:d1c6504e4e]http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6683479/[/web:d1c6504e4e]

or:

[web:d1c6504e4e]http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,140955,00.html[/web:d1c6504e4e]


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Five Killed, Two Hurt in Nightclub Shooting - Columbus,*

That's really too bad. Dimebag was a great guitar player.

Scott c:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Five Killed, Two Hurt in Nightclub Shooting - Columbus,*

I would be wary of anyone that calls themself "Dimebag" :shock:


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Five Killed, Two Hurt in Nightclub Shooting - Columbus,*

:shock: Now there will never be a Pantera Reunion.
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!
The stupid @$$hole who shot him, I hope that guy suffers in hell!!!!!!!!! :2up: Pantera wasn't even broken up in the first place. Bravo to that officer who took the shooter down before he could kill Vinnie and anyone else.

This is Absolute Bull$*it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FiXXXer024 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Five Killed, Two Hurt in Nightclub Shooting - Columbus,*

Something like 75% of gun crimes are committed by unlicensed individuals (and/or) with stolen firearms so the odds greatly favor that answer being no  ... what a fucking waste, he was easily one of the most influential rockers of the last 15 years, it's just goddamn stupid that someone would take violence to a guy who preached nothing but comedy and good hard southern-bred metal... 
i didnt know who the fuck pantera was till i saw one of the videos about 6 or 7 years ago. it was called "3" i think and a lot of it was just vinnie (dime's bro), and the two other former members of pantera just being themselves, making jokes, having fun, filming videos and whatnot. When i talked to the guy briefly at ozzfest '01 (i think it was 01, its all kind of a blur :?, i just remember having frontrow seats and meeting so many awesome musicians) he seemed like the friendliest bastard, he gave me some signature picks (which im now going to cherish, even though i've played the shit out of them) and even threw me his half drunk beer as a joke cuz i was still only 19 or 20 then and he saw i didnt have a wristband... a really genuinely great guy, just like i'd heard and seen in the videos...
its just so senseless to blame him for panteras breakup to the point where you murder him in cold blood... im glad that fucking animal is dead, and i hope that cop was a terrible shot so the guy suffered just a little bit more before he died...


----------



## Wannabe1 (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Five Killed, Two Hurt in Nightclub Shooting - Columbus,*



FiXXXer024 @ Fri 10 Dec said:


> Something like 75% of gun crimes are committed by unlicensed individuals (and/or) with stolen firearms so the odds greatly favor that answer being no  ... what a fucking waste, he was easily one of the most influential rockers of the last 15 years, it's just goddamn stupid that someone would take violence to a guy who preached nothing but comedy and good hard southern-bred metal...
> i didnt know who the fuck pantera was till i saw one of the videos about 6 or 7 years ago. it was called "3" i think and a lot of it was just vinnie (dime's bro), and the two other former members of pantera just being themselves, making jokes, having fun, filming videos and whatnot. When i talked to the guy briefly at ozzfest '01 (i think it was 01, its all kind of a blur :?, i just remember having frontrow seats and meeting so many awesome musicians) he seemed like the friendliest bastard, he gave me some signature picks (which im now going to cherish, even though i've played the shit out of them) and even threw me his half drunk beer as a joke cuz i was still only 19 or 20 then and he saw i didnt have a wristband... a really genuinely great guy, just like i'd heard and seen in the videos...
> its just so senseless to blame him for panteras breakup to the point where you murder him in cold blood... im glad that fucking animal is dead, and i hope that cop was a terrible shot so the guy suffered just a little bit more before he died...


I agree 100%. Pantera was a great band. I still listen to Vulgar display of Power and Far Beyond Driven all the time. As a guy who grew up listening and loving Pantera its really disturbing news. Man I wish I could beat the Christ out this guy before he got popped.


----------



## Sirk109 (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Five Killed, Two Hurt in Nightclub Shooting - Columbus,*

So how about this...

In light of this B.S. going down in Ohio, not to mention those "Boston Beatdown" dvd's I keep hearing about, the rioting that's going down in the aftermath of every major city with a winning sports team, and the fact that there seems to be a crapload of violence and danger in or around bars and nightclubs than we used to hear about...

1. Should bars/nightclubs be required to have a uniformed police detail for crowds over a certain number (this may already be the case in MA, forgive my ignorance if it is and if it is, should the number of people that require a detail be lower?) More to the issue, do you think this the local PD responsibility to secure these places in advance with police presence to try to prevent this B.S. from happening again..?

OR

2. Should bar and nightclub owners be required to hire security with certain training and credentials. (self defense/martial arts classes, metal detector, CPR, First aid, etc.....?) I heard one news broadcast last night that cited the fact that many of these places spend tens or hundreds of thousands on lighting and decorating these friggin' places, but only pay their cousin's friend Tony who used to work at the video store minimum wage (or under the table) :smokin:


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Five Killed, Two Hurt in Nightclub Shooting - Columbus,*

"More people probably get mowed down by drunks in *th* parking lot afterwards but you don't see a demand for OUI checkpoints outside bars. The spectacular nature of this *[occurrance[/color]* is what makes the headlines. In Springfield, people get shot in and out of bars all the time but it only makes the local news section. "

VOR again we agree, but next time use spell check :lol: 
In 2002 there were 9369 murders committed in the US with firearms. That same year more then 17,000 were killed by drunk drivers. Were is the medea on that one?


----------



## Sirk109 (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Five Killed, Two Hurt in Nightclub Shooting - Columbus,*

VOR,

I would tend to agree with you that regulations requiring police details in these situations may tend to be "feel good" legislation and you bring up a very valid point in regards to a cop probably being this assholes #1 target in a case like this...

I'm just interested in others point of view, since (as I mentioned above) I feel like we have seen more reports on violence in and around bars/nightclubs recently. (which yes, could also be due to the media focusing in and sensationalizing these incidents)

Also, for the sake of argument if we use the reasoning that police details are required at road job sites because of the inherent danger and volatility of the situation and the road environment in general (which I completely agree with) and so okay yes, we have a cop on the scene ahead of time to prevent and deal with situations as the go down....THEN.... could you not make the case that bar room/nightclub violence and even domestic violence come in a close 2nd and 3rd with regards to likely places where the shit is gonna hit the fan...? especially those overcrowded, poorly lit, poorly laid out shitholes with one exit...?

:sb: I reccommend a cop in every bar and hell, let's put one in everyone's living room, just to keep an eye on things... *(I'm being a wise-ass, of course)*

But seriously, I guess the point is you're right with regards to everyone being diligent and thinking differently about their own personal safety when they leave the house. I find myself doing it in most places...it's just really frustrating to see the direction some things are moving towards and how hard it is to come up with a plausible solution to prevent some of this crap from happening in these places in the first place. Just my 2 cents

:2c:


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Five Killed, Two Hurt in Nightclub Shooting - Columbus,*

oops


----------



## pdblue10 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: Five Killed, Two Hurt in Nightclub Shooting - Columbus,*



RPD931 @ 09 Dec 2004 23:53 said:


> I would be wary of anyone that calls themself "Dimebag" :shock:


The fact that Darrell Abbott was known as "Dimebag Darrell " is irrelevant. What is important is Dimebag was the victim of a violent crime. As a fan of Pantera and a police officer I appauld Officer James D. Niggemeyer for his professionalism and valor.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Five Killed, Two Hurt in Nightclub Shooting - Columbus,*

FOund this on a website...


----------



## FiXXXer024 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Five Killed, Two Hurt in Nightclub Shooting - Columbus,*



SOT_II said:


> FOund this on a website...


thats real cool man, the guitar one anyway, i think the ribbon thing is just way too over used...

unfortunately i dont think anything could have been done differently in this case... an officer should be somewhere close to a venue like that when a big time band is playing a show there... i dont know if niggemeyer just happened to be there or not but i applaud fates capriciousness for putting him there regardless... that club looked like a real hole-in-the-wall dive so i wouldnt put an officer in there... i think a patrol in the immediate vecinity was really the best course of action... it just sucks that there was no in-house safeguard to prevent this tragedy, everyone just wants to complain that it would have been nice if a cop was there inside... well it would have been nice if security at the club wasnt fucking retarded too... shit, what does it take to pay three guys to pat down people entering, what does it take to pay three more to stand in front of the stage and make sure no one gets beer balls and tries to make a scene... i blame no one but the club ownership for allowing this to happen...


----------

